# Broner vs Rees (+Undercard) RBR



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Sky go on at 2am.

Bika due on at 3:30 with Broner to follow afterwards.

WAR Rees!


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

er... Thats Dirty Derry?


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

5"4 Derry Matthews might struggle here I reckon.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd love to see Rees win, but just don't see how he can.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Shouts to pre-rolls. We out hurr, Cabbage Rees finna get this work.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It's a shocker.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

You don't really think he's scared of uh, uh who was he supposed to fight again?


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like Alexander is embracing our 'chav' culture.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Cherry-Esco is already on...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> Cherry-Esco is already on...


Already finished I thought? Avoiding spoilers in case Sky show it, hope they don't just shite on about Rees for ages instead.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

uh a *ahem* little help here *ahem*


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> uh a *ahem* little help here *ahem*


7 minutes brah, I got 'chu.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Good luck Derry.

It's going to be a hard night's work as it's certain to start off with a 10-8 round to Broner for the walk ins.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Escobedo-Cherry:



Spoiler



GoldenBoyPromotions ‏@GoldenBoyBoxing
Edner Cherry takes the TKO win against @ChenteEscobedo after knocking him down in the end of 6th round #BronerRees


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> 7 minutes brah, I got 'chu.





Wallet said:


> Sky go on at 2am.
> 
> Bika due on at 3:30 with Broner to follow afterwards.
> 
> WAR Rees!


Good lads...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

If Rees wins then he'll be the new Raggamuffin man. 

The Cabbage man. 

I want him to win now so I can call him the Cabbage man.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lunny said:


> If Rees wins then he'll be the new Raggamuffin man.
> 
> The Cabbage man.
> 
> I want him to win now so I can call him the Cabbage man.


You want him to win because you bet on him, didn't you?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> You want him to win because you bet on him, didn't you?


:lol: I'm not _that_ bad at betting. (have money on Broner first 6)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Morning all. Just had 2 hours kip now I've forced myself back up for the cabbage man. Cabin Fever gonna do this.

Why was Cherry/Escobedo so early? Would've thought that would be late on the undercard.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking Watson twins are always there!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


>


YES PABS. :rofl :rofl


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Never trusted Alexander's 'tache.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Alexander chatting shit I reckon he just wanted the Mayweather fight. You cheeky monkey.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> YES PABS. :rofl :rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Nelson repping for Brook. What a man. I like Nelson because he clearly loves his job.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Fucking Watson twins are always there!


Most pointless pair of pricks that ever existed.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Most pointless pair of pricks that ever existed.


What do they even do?!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Devon's head looks like that fucking alien that bursts out the chest in Alien. Fucking lying cunt. Just admit you're in the Mayweather race you pussy. I hope Kell fucking mullers him now, even if he is a bit simple. #andthenew


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What do they even do?!


Not a fuckin lot!! Blow smoke up the arses of Al Haymon fighters basically.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't get the hate for Devon putting the Brook fight back, Kell did the exact same thing a month ago.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just Sky fucking sicken me. You tell me if they would've ever supported Froch in ANY of his fights pre-Bute. Every one they'd give their opponent the credit and act like he's not good enough. They've just no fucking faith in the guy until he wins the fight they got wrong and then they're all "OH WE'D KNEW HE'D DO IT, SO PROUD OF HIM"

Even Eddie Hearn has no face in his fucking fighter. He knows he's just a lamb to the slaughter. Poor fucking Rees.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rees >>>>>>>


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Just Sky fucking sicken me. You tell me if they would've ever supported Froch in ANY of his fights pre-Bute.


The situation with Sky and Froch still makes me laugh. Bigging up the Kessler rematch when they pretty much just blanked the first fight. But oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What a boring twelve rounds this is going to be. I'm going to see how much wine it takes until I forget this fight is even taking place.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Flash Jab >>>>>>>


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

D-Hop manages to be even more dull in the ring than his uncle. Impressive.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 2. Poured myself an Archers and a Hardy's, hope to be slurring my words by round 4.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

boo's already.. lol


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Flash Jab >>>>>>>


I love how pessimistic he can be. Not even sarcasm, I genuinely approve.

(is it rude I'm talking about him like this even doe he's in the thread? Oh gawd :stonk)


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> D-Hop manages to be even more dull in the ring than his uncle. Impressive.


He shouldn't be allowed to have that nickname. I don't care, just stop it Demetrius. It's wrong.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I love how pessimistic he can be. Not even sarcasm, I genuinely approve.
> 
> (is it rude I'm talking about him like this even doe he's in the thread? Oh gawd :stonk)


He wouldn't care, he's too much of a hero.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

@Flash Jab


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Super Hans


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh shit, @Pabby. He's seen us.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

My favourite part of this fight is how almost nobody in the crowd is looking at the action in the ring.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flashed your mother my jab last night. Lemme tell ew.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> My favourite part of this fight is how almost nobody in the crowd is looking at the action in the ring.


:lol:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

He could learn a few things from B-hop.. He hasnt even clinched yet.. Not fucking once


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good knockdown there though. Caught Whittaker with the one-two just as he was pulling away.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Oh shit, @Pabby. He's seen us.


This is like that time Beeston was talking smack about me in the Choi and I came in all "" and it was terribly awkward. You compared it to talking bad about someone at a party when they're standing behind you IIRC.:lol: Inspired shout.

Difference here is that we love Flash Jab DOE OBVS.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That's a new phone you little ******!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR MATE


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

lol at that domestic abuse advert that was just on :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nothing like a few rape adverts during the boxing.

@Gavin Rees


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

If you could see yourself would you see how it's all your own fault?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR MATE


WOAH NELLY.

@Lunny


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And it's over :happy


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Teeto I fingered your nan.

LOL.

Seriously though, I did.

Jokes.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

All jokes aside.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I really did.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Here's hoping for a cameo from Bika's wife to spice things up here.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Not up the arse.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Is the bufferman in the house tonight? What's the bet he calls Rees something different? I'm going for either Kevin or Derry Rees.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

CHERRY BOMB


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

*"The signs are on the wall."*
_
Nicky Piper_


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Is the bufferman in the house tonight? What's the bet he calls Rees something different? I'm going for either Kevin or Derry Rees.


Cabbage


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Is there anyone left that hasn't boxed for a world title yet?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gavin The Rock Rose.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

"Bang on the chen" - Jim Watt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Is there anyone left that hasn't boxed for a world title yet?


Nathan Cleverley.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

_"Bryn fingered my nan." _- *Teeto*


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

_"Nicky Piper stole our shoes"_ - *Mexico*


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Is the bufferman in the house tonight? What's the bet he calls Rees something different? I'm going for either Kevin or Derry Rees.


My money is on Gavin Reid


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you remember when Vincente Escobedo was on Fight Night Round 3?

Fuck knows why.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Flash Jab : say something funny.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

There's the Cherry Bomb!



Flash Jab said:


> Do you remember when Vincente Escobedo was on Fight Night Round 3?
> 
> Fuck knows why.


And his speed was like 90 but he had the punching style that dictated you were still slow as a mufugga regardless of stats.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Why do they always play stuff like Justin Bieber and Britney Spears in between rounds in the states? Is there much of a cross-over between Bieber/Spears and boxing fans???


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

How does Cherry not have a Red Bull sponsor?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> How does Cherry not have a Red Bull sponsor?


Why pay for something you're getting for free? :think


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm doing my best Bryn. That's all anyone can ask.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love that zoom in of Cherry's head.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Flash Jab >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Why do they always play stuff like Justin Bieber and Britney Spears in between rounds in the states? Is there much of a cross-over between Bieber/Spears and boxing fans???


Is the change up to Rack City good enough for you?

Rack City beeeeeeetch.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Love that zoom in of Cherry's head.


It was lovely.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I need a wee.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet :happy


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

mother fuckers

we still got Bika after this ain't we


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm more excited that my mother has learnt about YouTube on her phone than this fight.

She's watching the meteorite video now. Says its just a bright light, not impressed.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

She just disliked the video because she didn't think it was real. :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Good monging @Bryn.

Isn't it past your bed time?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good finish that. Cherry apparently beat Malignaggi though I never saw it so I can't say.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Cherry >>>>>>>>


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Good finish that. *Cherry apparently beat Malignaggi though* I never saw it so I can't say.


Nah.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Seriously loving these zoom ins. 

Come on Rees. If anybody knows how to solve the problem, its the Welsh.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

HBO begins.

This_ spectacular _Check Hook late night turnout confirms Broner is the saviour of the sport:deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

One minute there's a rape advert, then next there's an erectile dysfunction one. Make your mind up.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Good monging @Bryn.
> 
> Isn't it past your bed time?


Yes, but I'm waiting up to see the biggest upset of Welshman Vs. American since JC-Lacy.



Flash Jab said:


> Come on Rees. If anybody knows how to solve the problem, its the Welsh.


:deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> HBO begins.
> 
> This_ spectacular _Check Hook late night turnout confirms Broner is the saviour of the sport:deal


Nah. It's all about the cabbage man


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This will be a good laugh.

I love how most of the crowd have no idea why they're there.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake its Bika. Top up the Archers.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'm liking Bika's entrance @Lunny. Sjekloca will do well to better it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Sjekloka having some difficulties finding the ring. Not a good start.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Oh for fuck sake its Bika. *Top up the Archers.*


:rofl

FLASH, AHHH-AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Number 1 vs. Number 2. 

...Aye.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Has Buffer got pictures of himself on the back of his cards?!?!:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"At the sound of the bell - your time to shine! Touch 'em up!"

At least the ref's excited for this one.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

We complain about Buffer fucking up the Brit fighters name but I hate to think how he butchers those eastern european guys...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good fight this.




....Just kidding, I'm not even watching.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm liking Bika's entrance @Lunny. Sjekloca will do well to better it.


Damn, just tuning in now. How'd you score the entrance and the first round?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bika with a headbutt? Naaaaaahhhh....


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Damn, just tuning in now. How'd you score the entrance and the first round?


Bika came out to Bob Marley and had some groovy swaying, while Sjekloca almost didn't find the ring.

Bika takes both.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone think Bika beats Bute in the rematch?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

_
"We out hurr tonight, finna be brushin' hair and swanklin after eating some Cabbage." _-* Pabby*


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

HBO shitting on all title belts and saying no way we will broadcast Ward Bika II. Can't blame them!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

_"Here come the uppercuts." _- @Wallet


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Anyone think Bika beats Bute in the rematch?


I'd just been pondering that one.

I think he would.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> _"Here come the uppercuts." _- @Wallet


:yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> HBO shitting on all title belts and saying no way we will broadcast Ward Bika II. Can't blame them!


Yet they'll probably announce Broner as a two-weight world champion in a bit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you remember the fight, @RickWallerInspector?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> HBO shitting on all title belts and saying no way we will broadcast Ward Bika II. Can't blame them!


Are they forgetting that Bika is an Al Haymon fighter?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Do you remember the fight, @RickWallerInspector?


Of course.

It was magical.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> _
> "We out hurr tonight, finna be brushin' hair and swanklin after eating some Cabbage." _-* Pabby*


'Sno daaaaaaaaaaat, yah'hurrrrrrrrrrrrd.

They call Broner cannibal on Malcolm In The Middle characters man the way he eats Rees/Reece.

#Bars #Fire


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ofcourse you do, you're a machine.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bullseye!
@Jim Bowen


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> 'Sno daaaaaaaaaaat, yah'hurrrrrrrrrrrrd.
> 
> They call Broner cannibal on Malcolm In The Middle characters man the way he eats Rees/Reece.
> 
> #Bars #Fire


:lol: Shocking.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> 'Sno daaaaaaaaaaat, yah'hurrrrrrrrrrrrd.
> 
> They call Broner cannibal on Malcolm In The Middle characters man the way he eats Rees/Reece.
> 
> #Bars #Fire


:haye


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I think people forget that Bika gave Ward probably his toughest fight to date.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I think people forget that Bika gave Ward probably his toughest fight to date.


I think @Teeto forgot.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol: Shocking.





Lunny said:


> :haye


Y'all haters make meh famous.

:money


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I think people forget that Bika gave Ward probably his toughest fight to date.


:deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I think people forget that Bika gave Ward probably his toughest fight to date.


True.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't see this lasting much longer now. Bika bossing this too much.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


Fuck off.

WAR Broner.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I think people forget that Bika gave Ward probably his toughest fight to date.


Nope.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> WAR Broner.


Fuck you, you carrot crunching cunt.

Any top 30-50 Welsh fighter >>>>> any West Country fighter.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"That's the problem in this super-middleweight division, if you haven't got the power there's a limit to how far you can go" - says Nick Halling of a division that's recently been bossed by Calzaghe and Ward.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

HBO's coverage has seen Lampley, Kellerman, and Jones Jr provide imagery of Andre Ward potentially fighting without shorts.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> HBO's coverage has seen Lampley, Kellerman, and Jones Jr provide imagery of Andre Ward potentially fighting without shorts.


:lol: What the fuck?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> HBO's coverage has seen Lampley, Kellerman, and Jones Jr provide imagery of Andre Ward potentially fighting without shorts.


What? Elaborate.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> "That's the problem in this super-middleweight division, if you haven't got the power there's a limit to how far you can go" - says Nick Halling of a division that's recently been bossed by Calzaghe and Ward.


Anyone that says Calzaghe didn't have any power is clearly unaware of the majority of his career.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> "That's the problem in this super-middleweight division, if you haven't got the power there's a limit to how far you can go" - says Nick Halling of a division that's recently been bossed by Calzaghe and Ward.


:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Anyone that says Calzaghe didn't have any power is clearly unaware of the majority of his career.


The only bit that mattered was from Lacy onwards.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Anyone that says Calzaghe didn't have any power is clearly unaware of the majority of his career.


Not saying he didn't have any power but he didn't use it much when he was at the top end.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Broner is getting boned by a leek.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Not saying he didn't have any power but he didn't use it much when he was at the top end.


You're joking still, surely?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You're joking still, surely?


I never joke mate.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: What the fuck?





Lunny said:


> What? Elaborate.


"Andre Ward is at the point where he doesn't even need belts to be seen as the best in the division. He doesn't need a belt to win big fights, he probably doesn't even need shorts!"
"He could certainly win fights without even wearing shorts."
"Andre Ward is a great guy and I don't think he'll fight without wearing shorts anytime soon."


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> "Andre Ward is at the point where he doesn't even need belts to be seen as the best in the division. He doesn't need a belt to win big fights, he probably doesn't even need shorts!"
> "He could certainly win fights without even wearing shorts."
> "Andre Ward is a great guy and I don't think he'll fight without wearing shorts anytime soon."


:rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Are you allowed to box in Y-fronts?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> I never joke mate.


I'm not your mate, friend.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm not your mate, friend.


Fuck off, you boring bastard.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Watching on HBO now, 15 seconds behind Sky. This way I get to see Broner get knocked out twice in 15 seconds.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Watching on HBO now, 15 seconds behind Sky. This way I get to see Broner get knocked out twice in 15 seconds.


:happy :think :bbb :happy :smoke


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Are you allowed to box in y-fronts doe?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Did Jim Lampley just say Froch vs Michael Katsidis?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Did Jim Lampley just say Froch vs Michael Katsidis?


It's signed for the undercard of Khan-Groves


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

28% of HBO's text vote think Rees beats Broner. Interesting.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy shit this fight has been going on for hours.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> It's signed for the undercard of Khan-Groves


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> It's signed for the undercard of Khan-Groves


Groves still won't step up and make that fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> 28% of HBO's text vote think Rees beats Broner. Interesting.


It was 72% in favour of Rees a few minutes ago. :jjj


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Groves still won't step up and make that fight.


Nah it's not like that. Groves just needs to play his cards right and maybe one day he'll get a shot at Khan.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sky's hype of Broner makes me laugh. I don't get it. Fair enough for America and HBO to build him up but Sky seem to be on his dick more than anyone else.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Skyfall was the shit.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

35% of people texting to HBO think Rees will win. I think that's dislike for Broner...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Not seen Skyfall yet.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

You know it just occurred to me that I could go to bed.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Both 150 lbs tonight apparently. Broner's gonna make Rees look tiny though.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

#letsdothis

#warrock


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on The Rock, you poor lamb to the slaughter bald bastard you, you can do it!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Lampley: "After winning _Prizefighter, _the Welshman rediscovered the path toward success"

Hear that @Wallet ?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The fucking atmosphere in that arena. Boot shaking stuff.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rock vs Cock. War Rees.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Jim Lampley: "After winning _Prizefighter, _the Welshman rediscovered the path toward success"
> 
> Hear that @Wallet ?


What's your point, Broe?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh fucking hell I've just realised how tragic this is when I've saw his front row support. :lol:

The music is making it even funnier. Can't stop The Rock.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> What's your point, Broe?


Prizefighter gets you back on track.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> 35% of people texting to HBO think Rees will win. I think that's dislike for Broner...


All you've done for 2 days is make excuses for Broner.

A. He's an arsehole, we all know it.

B. Broner is shit.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Not a strong entrance from Rees here.

2 guys with a flag.

Eddie's presence improves it a bit. Thanks for being there Eddie, don't think you're gonna save your guy from going 10-8 down on entrances.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Get ready for some swanklin' G-Brones antics nah'da'mean?

Haaaaahn.

:broner


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> All you've done for 2 days is make excuses for Broner.
> 
> A. He's an arsehole, we all know it.
> 
> B. Broner is shit.


Haters make him famous. Your feathers are so ruffled.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Prizefighter gets you back on track.


If you look back at the post I assume you're referring to you'll see that I said that it _used_ to have that effect, but it no longer does.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Fresh. Fly. Flashy.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just worked out if I pause Sky and leave it 15 seconds, I'll have HBO commentary on stunning, crystal clear high definition, up to 5 times better picture quality (no Dave Darts) on Sky. I'm a genius.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> If you look back at the post I assume you're referring to you'll see that I said that it _used_ to have that effect, but it no longer does.


I'm only messing man. Relax.

Broner's entrance :rofl


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

This is an awful ring entrance from Broner


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

First round knockout by Rees. 

#newagepromoting


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This really is a brutal round 0 for Rees. Might score it a 10-7.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Imagine Jim Watt rapping his way to the ring...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'm only messing man. Relax.


I'm always relaxed, Broe.

WAR Rees. :ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Broner's my man but one day he's gonna make a great Uzzy Ahmed style youtube video


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Who was it rapping Broner to the ring?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> This really is a brutal round 0 for Rees. Might score it a 10-7.


I concur:clap::clap:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Is Gavin Rees a Cardiff fan?

If he is, fuck him. WAR Brone dog.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The swag's trillnificent. Yahhhhhhhhht moisturise that headset befo' it touches the hair ya'hurrrrd.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm still laughing at the thought of Gavin Rees' music coming to the ring with 3 people shouting 'Come on The Rock!" The poor bastard.

Even the ref is avin a laff.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

HBO making excuses for Broner's poor turnout. :lol:

Don't cry, Max. He'll draw some fans one day.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

You can't swear in the corner on SkySports without them apologising but you can say "n****r" several times providing it's on your ring walk.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bryn said:


> All you've done for 2 days is make excuses for Broner.
> 
> A. He's an arsehole, we all know it.
> 
> B. Broner is shit.


The beating is only moments away...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> HBO making excuses for Broner's poor turnout. :lol:
> 
> Don't cry, Max. He'll draw some fans one day.


:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I'm still laughing at the thought of Gavin Rees' music coming to the ring with 3 people shouting 'Come on The Rock!" The poor bastard.
> 
> Even the ref is avin a laff.


:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The fucking size difference :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rees winning the first half a minute. If he gets stopped now at least he was dominating early on. No Khan.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I thought Rees was making a statement about his sexuality on the back of his shorts for a second there...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I thought Rees was making a statement about his sexuality on the back of his shorts for a second there...


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good start for Gav, boxing well on the back foot and attacking the body well.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Go on Gavin!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

10-8 Rees.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rees is looking quicker at the moment as well! I think the size difference might catch up eventually but a very good start. Broner being pretty inactive early on though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The difference in size when Rees crouches.:rofl

How this hobbit mawfucka gon' win this fight lookin' like Charlie Brown?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 to the Cabbage man


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rees clearly wins the 1st, Broner forgot to take that cement out of his boots.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cabin Fever got this baby! Wooooo.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope Rees outpoints this overconfident fucker.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Yes Cabbage man with the left hook! 

The crowd did an OOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

2 good rounds to start...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Closer round. I reckon Rees should have that as well though. Broner not throwing enough.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rees boxing well. Won two rounds. But I'm sure its all score for the flashy work. Sky bias already taken hold.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rees falling away from his gameplan already. Don't do it, lad, keep distance. 

20-18 Rees though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Rees employing the in-fight equivalent of the Templar Method. Punching when G-Brones is shuffling? Despicable.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Broner always takes the first couple of rounds off anyway. These next 2 or 3 rounds we'll find out how this fights gonna go.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I like how Jim Lampley keeps calling Rees a cocky little Welshman :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

G-BRIZZLE GIVING THIS CABBAGE SOME CHICKEN LEGS

Chef Broner in hurr.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Broner round.

29-28 Rees.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Broner wins the 3rd. Rees caught on the ropes and looking dodgy for a second or two then. 2-1 Cabbage


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

uh huh. Round 3 just happened...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

2-1 Broner.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

3 nil The Rock. Can't stop The Rock.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Like Lunny said Gavin straying from the gameplan too much. If he sticks on the back foot and boxes he can make this awkward, if he takes the fight to Broner he's gonna get taken apart.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah fuck


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If this was Prizefighter, Rees would've won already. Fuck this 12 rounds shit.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Brone-digity don' lifted Cabbage man higher than he is while standing.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Brone-digity don' lifted Cabbage man higher than he is while standing.


:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Another round for Gavin, close one though that.

Commentary are bias cunts.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

38-37 Broner

Not gonna last


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Big round for Broner. Gav gotta get out of the pocket or he won't last much longer. Time for the Lockett man to do his work.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

hahahahahaha...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Rees needs to move more


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rees' missus runs away as soon as he gets knocked down.

Fucking glory hunter.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

This cabbage gettin' cooked up.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rees you plucky sunnovabitch!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, but he's still a hype job though huh?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And that's that then.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Cheated not defeated.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not even going to mock Rees. Amazing heart. Everything was against him. Fan of him for life now. Brave bloke.

...But I guess you can stop the rock after all.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

they both fought their asses off...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Same shit, different toilet.

Same hair, still needs brushin'.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't knock that. Rees gave everything, although lost focus a little too early. But you have to give Broner credit for taking that away from him. And Broner showed his class again.

Good fight overall.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> This cabbage gettin' cooked up.


:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Maximum respect to cabbage Rees, he went out there to win.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

hahahaha Kellerman looks pissed off with the brush.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sir Eddie Hearn said it before the fight, if you look good on HBO, HBO will want you back.

#NewAgePromoting


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Yeah, but he's still a hype job though huh?


:lol: atsch

Yep, he's definitely the real deal now, because he beat Gavin Rees.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner is such a fucking cunt.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"I'm still the can man. Anybody can get it! Max, you can get it" :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Max _CAN_ get it, MAX DON'T WANT IT DOE.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl 'Max, you can get it'


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol: atsch
> 
> Yep, he's definitely the real deal now, because he beat Gavin Rees.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kellerman actually corrects him when Broner says he doesn't know his name atsch


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's after the fucking fight man, not even giving the guy credit. What an absolute cunt. I cannot cheer this douchebag.

I bet Khan could fucking beat him. Twat. Absolute Twat.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Broner interview:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Y'all hate, Brone-nasty finna eat any of these steaks.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

HBO fucking off as soon as the fight finishes. Poor form. Sky > HBO.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> It's after the fucking fight man, not even giving the guy credit. What an absolute cunt. I cannot cheer this douchebag.
> 
> I bet Khan could fucking beat him. Twat. Absolute Twat.


:lol::lol:

People get furious at Broner!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

What a weapons grade bell end.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Broner *is* boxing in this era. Get used to it.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

@Bryn Happened just like I thought it would. Broner is a great talent.

Ricky Burns will get it worse btw...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> HBO fucking off as soon as the fight finishes. Poor form. Sky > HBO.


Any excuse to play more ads for the new series of Game of Thrones!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> HBO fucking off as soon as the fight finishes. Poor form. Sky > HBO.


The Sky coverage is going to consist of Glenn McCrory FUMING at Broner.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Honestly I've just never seen such a disrespectful scumbag. This goes past the point of hyping a fight or confidence, its disgusting. Naz didn't even disrespect his opponent like that, and Mayweather was always classy after the bell. I hate cunts who try to be bigheaded just for the crack and don't have the charisma. He's an absolute try hard with no respect and he's got a fuck load of names to add to his resume before he's p4p.

Fuck, I'm just so mad. Even the fucking British press gave Rees shit. He deserves so much credit. Fucking patronizing wankers.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Damn. Gutsy from Rees tho. Broner looked good....the cunt :fire


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

WHAT A CUNT. FUCK OFF. FUCKING DICKHEAD. INTERRUPTING HIS FUCKING INTERVIEW. SCUMBAG.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rees is a steak that got cooked too long. Tough.

Shake em, bake em, cook em and eat em.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Roe said:


> Broner *is* boxing in this era. Get used to it.


He's definitely a big part of it. Which is what I tried to tell everybody...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Brones sayin' Rees is tough as a steak that's been cooked for too long, cabbage must be tough as ever then afta' dat COOKIN'.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> @Bryn Happened just like I thought it would. Broner is a great talent.
> 
> Ricky Burns will get it worse btw...


Ricky will fight inside a Spanish jail rather than face Broner


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

How can you even defend this cunt seriously? This is past the point of talk.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> How can you even defend this cunt seriously? This is past the point of talk.


Get a sense of humour, you boring bastard.

Love you really x


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Broner very classy in victory there. Giving Rees props for being so tough. Class act all round.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> How can you even defend this cunt seriously? This is past the point of talk.


What's yo' name? Flash Pan or some ish? HEY MAYBE YOU COULD COOK CABBAGE TOO THEN HAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

HAHA THIS LITTLE FELLA, WHAT'S THIS FELLA DOING, HE HASNT READ THE SCRIPT, COME ON GAVIN, YOU'RE JUST A PIECE OF STEAK.

Fuck off you cunts, this was always the Broner show. Bet Hearn left that arena as soon as he did that interview. Feel so sorry for Rees, even belittled and overlooked in his post fight interview. Cunts the lot of them.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl at everything Pab's posted tonight


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Broner very classy in victory there. Giving Rees props for being so tough. Class act all round.


:haye


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> What's yo' name? Flash Pan or some ish? HEY MAYBE YOU COULD COOK CABBAGE TOO THEN HAAAAAAAA.


:rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

And by the way I'm not having a go at people here, I know you're just having a laugh. I'm all for flashiness and cockiness in boxing, but I just felt Broner showed no respect even in his post fight interview there, and that's where it should end.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> What's yo' name? Flash Pan or some ish? HEY MAYBE YOU COULD COOK CABBAGE TOO THEN HAAAAAAAA.


hahahahaha...


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Broner actually seemed like an ok guy at the end. A prodigious talent too.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :rofl at everything Pab's posted tonight


Pabby on a Broner night is something special:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I know styles make fights and shit and Burns is probably better than Rees at the moment but does anyone really still think that Burns would beat Broner?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Roe said:


> I know styles make fights and shit and Burns is probably better than Rees at the moment but does anyone really still think that Burns would beat Broner?


Hell no.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Eddie talking sense. #NewAgePromoting


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Burns-Broner would be a fascinating fight. I'd never count out Burns. He's such a good fighter from out of nowhere now.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl Did you guys see McCrory's face after his shit joke? HAHAHAHaahaha I need that clip recorded and youtubed. Under the title of 'Glen McCrory tells a shit joke'.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gotta be honest though. Broner-Pacquiao? I'd watch it. I'd love to see Pac against an overconfident showoff opponent.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :rofl Did you guys see McCrory's face after his shit joke? HAHAHAHaahaha I need that clip recorded and youtubed. Under the title of 'Glen McCrory tells a shit joke'.


 @WOODDDDDDDYA


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

HAAAAAA DA-Prizzle can't even eat Burns cause dat steak already burned. ITS IN DAT BOI'S NAME. Finna season dat ish and Instagram it NAH'DA'MEAN?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Where's this McCrory joke? I'm winding back tryin to find it :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Where's this McCrory joke? I'm winding back tryin to find it :lol:


It was something about Einstein being needed to solve the problem then he did this grin with a bit of a snort and I nearly died.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> It was something about Einstein being needed to solve the problem then he did this grin with a bit of a snort and I nearly died.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Prizefighter back next week :happy

Audley, Rogie, what else could you want?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> It was something about Einstein being needed to solve the problem then he did this grin with a bit of a snort and I nearly died.


Upload this shit!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

awwwww...


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

that joke hahaha, i can't believe what he said. up load and i'll tweet it tpo all sky team


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Krazy Kat said:


> A skinny, giraffe necked white boy with a crap haircut speaking in supposed patois??
> 
> Not funny in the slightest, downright embarrassing in fact.
> 
> ...


Put this in the suggestion box and we'll see what we can do


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Krazy Kat said:


> Not bad
> 
> :lol:


Sup brother mayne? You seem more than cordial with me when we actually have interaction with one another and you don't rely on Bryn to seemingly cloud your judgement on the matter, particularly our discussion back on ESB, so why are you ever so mean why I am not around? If I cared about any of this I might even take issue with that, brah.

I don't even know what I've done to have you so vexed.:lol: I literally don't think I've even done anything to you. S'all good doe, shout out William Blake.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Krazy Kat said:


> I do not need my opinion of you 'clouding' by Bryn or anyone else, I've always considered you a cock and this psuedo ****** persona you've adopted lately confirms I was correct in my opinion.
> 
> Give it a rest pencil neck, it's embarrassing, disrespectful and perpetuates negative stereotypes
> 
> PS: Those sunglasses are shit.


Don't hate on my swank. You started this tirade when my name was included in a ban message despite it not being me that banned you. Then you got MAD despite likely not even knowing me before. Since then I've still done nothing to you and you have been quite mean, as well as MAD. Mad. Vexed. Emotional.

My trillness stay spillin'. Come see why I am the man of the people breh. We can once again clarify this whole ordeal if you wish, and you can once again act cool at the end of it until your inevitable return where you seem to forget about it.

PS: I'm definitely going to measure my neck soon because I'm really not seeing this.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Again, I just can't get on this Broner hype train just yet. He boxed well last night and I hope he jumps in with Burns/Vasquez or Abril next so we can see him fight another world level guy. I think he beats everyone at lightweight though, its not a stacked division and he's about a foot taller than everyone and looks much bigger than everyone in the division.

He can't stay there for long though, he's filling out and should be a LWW next year where I think it will make or break him. You have a lot of guys in that division like Matthysse, Garcia, Alvarado, Rios who have solid mandibles, can bang, can box to a good level, are pretty smart with their boxing and will be the same size. Guerrero would move down to fight him as well and you have Marquez/Pacquaio as the elite guys who can fight there and Khan who offers different problems (and offers a fair few to him as well though tbf).

I can't wait, I hope he fights Matthysse cause he will get knocked out cold.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby is just like a steak dat finna bin cooked too long by my man KrAzy Kat. YA HURRRRR?


----------

